# Constantine 2



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey everybody, me here with some news which makes is look like a sequel to the 2005 flick is coming.

Anyone looking forward to it? Want to see Reeves again? Any comics fans who want them to reboot and do it more like the comic?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10277


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sad to say this, but I don't think there's enough of us comic fans out there who would make the producers of this film, and the predecessor, change up Reeves after he's made them a lot of cash like he did with the first film. Maybe in ten years, they might be able to pull something off, if not longer. Right now, I think a reboot wouldn't get any sort of serious consideration.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of the comic, and was so disappointed when I heard they picked Reeves as Constantine, and have it take place in LA. The movie actually surprised me (I did have low expectations). I thought they got the feel of the comic even with the changes. It wasn't really Hellblazer to me, but I enjoyed the movie. So I'd be okay with a sequel. I agree with Sinister, maybe a reboot can be done at a later date.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Never been big into comics so didnt even know this movie was based on a comic. I liked it, but I dont come from a comic background, so not really sure if it was accurately based off of it. Coming from a non comic aspect, im glad to see a second because the first one was great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never read the comic, but I loved the movie. I don't mind Reeves either. I don't think he's as bad as everyone thinks. And he knows kung-fu. JK.

I'm looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i liked the movie too! reeves was pretty darn good as was the side kick...i wouldn't mind seeing a sequel


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i liked the movie too! reeves was pretty darn good as was the side kick...i wouldn't mind seeing a sequel


Personally, I don't have anything against Keanu Reeves, but you have to admit, if you have seen any of the Bill and Ted movies, you can hear the ghost of Ted Theodore Logan creeping in at some point during ANY of his performances. I think Reeves finest acting job, period, was as Hillary Swank's abusive ******* husband in Sam Raimi's *The Gift*. If you haven't seen it, I highly recommend this movie. Check it out.

As for Shia LePoof...well, we won't go there.


----------

